# Conrad not running in 2012



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

About a month ago I was called for a poll. Some of the questions were about voting for Conrad and I indicated he was part of the problem. He says he isn't going to run because he wants to concentrate on the debt. Ya, right. What's he want to do increase it? He voted for Obama care for **&&^%.

http://jamestown.localtoolbox.com/james ... 1-01-18.01


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm not a huge fan of Conrad but I have a few questions for you.

Who have republicans in ND put up who is better?

What happened to the attempt to recall him?

Did you hear him say today that cutting spending and raising revenue was going to be necessary to get out of debt?

I agree with his budget plan. He said it best, everyone talks about cutting spending until it is a program they like or they are tied to. Then no one wants cuts, that is why we are where we are.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Did you hear him say today that cutting spending and raising revenue was going to be necessary to get out of debt?


He has had 24 years to work on that. However, he has been part of the problem. He voted on the big bail outs, and he voted for health care. Not to mention the loan deals he made that he claims he knew nothing about. If he can't manage a simple house loan how is he to manage a national budget?
If you think he is stepping down so he can concentrate on the debt I have some swamp land for sale. He is stepping down for the same reason Dorgan stepped down. Because he hasn't a snowballs chance in Hades of winning the next election.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

TC, the Countrywide loan issue is going to be front and center over the next couple years with the House investigating the banking bail and recently passed banking regulation bill. With the mood of the nation against pork, Conrad has nothing to run on but his pork record. He certainly cannot claim to be a debt and deficit hawk like he has in the past. Not with NObama and the Dems running up more debt in 2 years than Bush did total as well as what will be added the next two years.

His lame assed excuse is just that!

If you will read back on my posts regarding Conrad,Dorgan and Pomeroy, I have always pointed to their lack of will power in voting for a spending bill especially one with tax increases.

Conrad and Pomeroy are slimy, they make me feel like I need a shower and should burn my clothes after being in the same room with them. Having known both and having had to work with them at the state level this feeling goes way back. Back in 2003 when Conrad was running around ND with his false chart, at a town hall meeting I called him on his graphic lie. Just as I did when he voted for RR rules that allowed them to artificially inflate maintenance on many of the branch lines that are now abandoned across the state. Tried to blame Bush for this when in reality it was done under a Dem controlled Senate and signed into law by Clinton.

You want more, there is over 24 years of lies and false claims that have been over looked and ignored by his pork to the state.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Nice how he gets us into a big mess and then quits when the going gets tough!


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Plainsman said:


> He is stepping down for the same reason Dorgan stepped down. *Because he hasn't a snowballs chance in Hades of winning the next election.*


This.

Senator Plainsman has a nice ring to it. oke: 

huntin1


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Let me get this straight.

His party has been in power since 2006.

Also his president since 2008.

He has been hailed as a budget hawk. uke:

The deficit went from 9 trillion to 13 trillion in 4 years.

And now he wants to work on the deficit :******:

What a bunch of BS..................

Wonder if the house in Beach will be sold :rollin:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Hey Zogman, maybe we just don't understand. Maybe he is going to do more of the same and increase the deficit. You know, work on it like Pelosi, Reid, and Obama.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

Once again define pork, would you call the Red River Research corridor pork? Would you call CO2 projects now used in the oil fields pork? would you call ag protections and development pork, especially when it leads to increased exports?

All of you guys missed the point, not one of them is any better than the other. When it comes to cutting spending there is no difference. Not one of them is willing to cut any of their pet or pork projects. The only two politicians that I have seen lately who are actually going to make a difference is Ron and Rand Paul.

Now we have another real problem, sky rocketing raw materials and oil prices, I wonder who is going to fix that.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Now we have another real problem, sky rocketing raw materials and oil prices, I wonder who is going to fix that.


I'll tell you who it will not be. It will not be Conrad.

As far as the things you mentioned anyone we elect will be working on those things. The things conservatives will not work on is tearing apart the second amendment, socializing our nation, etc.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

I can tell you who it will not be along with Conrad. Republicans  This is their mess. They let the commodities go to hell in a handbasket by de-regulating them. It is their baby to fix it.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

TK33 said:


> I can tell you who it will not be along with Conrad. Republicans  This is their mess. They let the commodities go to hell in a handbasket by de-regulating them. It is their baby to fix it.


I see some of those partisan economists are starting to admit the real problem. It begin with the housing market and Barney not watching Freddy and Fanny. I think he was to busy watching Freddy's fanny.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Ron.....I would guess Republicans will win his seat in 2012.So as you often say....there will be a new Larry,Moe,and Curly in DC.

TK....you are dead on....no one wants their pork cut.Doesn't matter what party they are in.Start talking about Ag. cuts and listen to the squealing from our people.It is exactly what happened when the pork add on bill was talked about.Even Republican leaders in DC wanted to make sure their pet projects were protected.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> TK....you are dead on....no one wants their pork cut.Doesn't matter what party they are in.


I agree with that. Here in North Dakota we really need some new blood in Bismarck. About the only people that can take off a couple of months for legislative work in winter are retired folks and grain farmers. They vote themselves support, they vote for more open areas, and longer seasons for nonresidents so they can rake in the money, and they rob the Game and Fish with this $100 bounty on coyotes. If they post they deserve nothing. If coyotes are bother get the outfitters and guides that they posted for to pay damages. Keep records of who paid them to hunt and send them a bill.


----------



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

TK33 said:


> Now we have another real problem, sky rocketing raw materials and oil prices, I wonder who is going to fix that.


Why was it when Bush was in Office, the liberal media blamed him for the high oil/gas prices, but the media doesn't make any mention that I filled up today at $3.19 while the Kenyan is in Office.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

I agree.

Not one liberal complaining about oil prices now. Not one liberal doing anything to improve commodity regulations.

They all suck and they are all screwing us blind.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

TK33 said:


> I agree.
> 
> Not one liberal complaining about oil prices now. Not one liberal doing anything to improve commodity regulations.
> 
> They all suck and they are all screwing us blind.


Now I agree with you again. I just don't agree when you appear to defend Conrad. You also thought Dorgan was OK, but he and Conrad went right along with Obama. You got burned voting for Obama and I hope you learned something from that.

Now I look locally at our legislature and don't like what I see. The only ones who can spend months in Bismarck are retired old guys like me and grain farmers. The Fox is definitely in charge of the hen house in North Dakota. They know money and handle the economy well, but that's where it stops. They don't care at all about resident hunters. They see a duck or a deer the same as a bushel of wheat. They think it belongs to them and they are going to get a penny out of it if they can.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

Dorgan. There is not one politician who is squeaky clean, Dorgan was one of the best ones at representing ND. He towed the party line a few times, healthcare being the biggest one, the bailout coming close, but all and all he looked out for ND. Red River Research Corridor, helping Giant seeds in Wahpeton with the name issue, flood help in both the Valley and Devils Lake, farm work, etc. Ed Schafer, Hoeven, etc all praise him. ND lost something when we lost Dorgan. Dorgan was one of the key players in making our economy as diverse as it is now.

Dorgan was also the main player in calling out Halliburton for over charging Uncle Sam in Iraq and Afghanistan. Something that the Pauls are both doing right now.

I really don't care for Conrad, BUT he does make a few good points.

Speaking of Pork, wasn't Rick Berg a big proponent of the Garrison Diversion?


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

> Speaking of Pork, wasn't Rick Berg a big proponent of the Garrison Diversion?


If memory serves me I doubt Berg was old enough to vote or even support this TK, I was not and he is a bit younger than I!


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

Not the original diversion, the upgrades and re-routing or expansion or whatever it was. Basically the stuff that went on about 6 years ago.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

TK, basically it boils down to this. A good number of us have always looked at pork as a bad thing regardless if it is our state,city etc... that benefited from it. Myself, I oppose pork on the principal it keeps people in power that are only interested in staying in power.

Now let's look at things from what is pork vs what is sound investment of tax dollars and how one defines it. We will use the Garrison Div as a good example. Back when it was conceived it had two major purposes. Flood control, and energy, residual affects of more controlled water flow gave barge traffic a longer season,municipals up and down the river solid water supply etc....

I realize some would look at this as a pork project, but I do not at least the principal of the program. I do not look at building of infrastructure such as roads,bridges etc.. as pork, but many projects and routes can and have become pork. Same with the farm program but portions of the program have become pork.

The balance really is not can one justify it, but you have to ask does it meet the guidelines of what the Fed Gov is tasked to do.You pointed to the military bases, my question on these bases remains the same as proper expenditure. Are they positioned in the best place to meet the needs of current mission needs. If they are, they should be supported, if not, then close them down.

I realize like everything that this affects a local community, it affects jobs etc.. but artificial stimulus is not job creation it is welfare. One only has to look at our national debt and current deficit to understand that this is not sustainable and as a result the ability of our Fed Gov to meet is Constitutional requirements.

So I understand how you may feel that Dorgan and Conrad have been good for ND. I see your attitude as why our nation faces the situation we are in. Those pork projects both here and in every congressional district and state have robbed our nation of its wealth and ability to continue to prosper in the manner that we should!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think we need to completely clean house in Washington. Very few of our politicians have any integrity and the only thing they do posses is horrendous hubris. They all see themselves as the ruling class and "we the people" as peasants to rule over.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

Yep, and now they want to limit the 2nd Amendment and want the taxpayer to pay for extra protection for them.

Giffords most certainly didn't deserve anything let alone what happened but this does not warrant extra protection, buffers from the public, and any other special or additional treatment. Once again the federal gov't is going against the will of the Founding Fathers and the Framers. The politicians are supposed to answer to the people and be a member of the public. Shielding them puts them on a different level.

If a politician feels they need extra protection they should pay for it themselves.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Do you guys see the irony of a democrat shot at her own rally, in a state with virtually no restrictions on concealed carry? I need to preface with my deepest sympathy, as NO ONE deserves what happened that day, but is it possible the democrats have done such a good job of vilifying guns and gun ownership that they have somehow made themselves more easily victimized? I'd like to think that if it were a republican rally the guys on each side of that psycho loon would have capped him by his third shot, and saved who knows how many lives, but her admirers there that day were unarmed, and the perp had to be wrestled down by 2 old men and a woman.

Just a thought.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

> can tell you who it will not be along with Conrad. Republicans This is their mess. They let the commodities go to hell in a handbasket by de-regulating them. It is their baby to fix it.


What deregulation,Tony?


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

I'll start another topic.


----------

